# Burr Oak Lake Fishing



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

dOESANYONEOUT THERE KNOW ANYTHINGABOUT THE CRAPPIES AND SIZEOF BLUEGILLS IN BURR OAK....OR MAYBE EVEN THE SAUGEYE?----THINKIING OF TAKING MYFAMILY DOWN THERE ANDTHE BOAT EARLY SUMMER OR LATE SPRING TO DO SOME VACATIONING AND FISHING...I KNOW IT IS A 10 HP LAKE AND THE BASS FISHING USED TO BE GOOD BUT DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO ON THE CRAPPIES AND THE OTHERS MENTIONED...NO SPECIFICS OF COURSE JUST WONDERING WETHER THE TRIP WILL BE WORTH THE TIME GOING FOR SOME CRAPPIES AND BLUGILL FOR THE KIDS.....THANKS ALOT FOLKS....TONY


----------



## kellybates197 (Apr 10, 2005)

I caught a nice crappie, about a pound on a bass jig at burr oak yesterday!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

The lake is loaded with crappies in the 4-6 in range. Take a ton of minnows, fish the downed trees that are everywhere and let the kids have a blast. Verticle jigging small twistertails tipped with minnows seems to work best.

If you launch out of the marina on the south side, hang a left out of it, following the bank. The bank has a lot of rocks/trees down on it you'll be gaurenteed to catch fish. Never seen any with size though.

One more thing, I see you'll be coming from Lancaster so stop in at Downs at Lake Logan and pick up your minnows. You could go to Nelsonville if they are out, but that would be a few minutes out of your way.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 22, 2004)

I'm coming in from the other direction. I'll be going through Marietta and over through Athens. Any bait shops I can find that way???


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Dirty Harry, since you'll be coming through Athens from Marietta, stop by Ohio Valley Trade and Exchange on Stimson Avenue in Athens. They have minnows, crawlers, and wax worms for bait. I think their hours are like 9-6, or something like that. The wax worms go about $1.30 for a dozen and crappie minnows are a dollar something for a dozen.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

oufisherman said:


> Hey Dirty Harry, since you'll be coming through Athens from Marietta, stop by Ohio Valley Trade and Exchange on Stimson Avenue in Athens. They have minnows, crawlers, and wax worms for bait. I think their hours are like 9-6, or something like that. The wax worms go about $1.30 for a dozen and crappie minnows are a dollar something for a dozen.


Yep, and also Franks Carryout. Last dozen of "shiners" from OVT were all creek cubs, some 3"! They do have all different kinds though. If ya get a chance, cruise over to Strouds Run. I always wish I have a boat there, but roomates yesterday got 3 trout, with many crappie (small as said) too. Good luck!


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 22, 2004)

thanks guys.


----------

